# [AMD64] Acquisizione video usb - Ion Video2Go - em28xx

## phunker

ciao a tutti,

ho la periferica di acquisizione video usb ION video 2 go ( acquisizione filmati da VHS )

come moduli del kernel vengono usati em28xx e snd-usb-audio

la periferica viene quindi riconosciuta e registrata come /dev/video1

dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/554635/

emerge --info: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/554636/

kernel .config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/554637/

Il problema e' che riesco ad acquisire l'audio tramite alsa ma non riesco ad acquisire il video.

Ho provato con vlc e ffmpeg pero' si bloccano senza mostrare errori ed e' necessario kill -9

Sicuramente non ho abilitato qualche USE o mi manca qualche libreria..

Riuscite ad aiutarmi a farla funzionare?

N.B. su un altro pc dov'e' installata sabayon(32bit) riesco a far tutto quindi la periferica funziona

non so neanche come fare confronti tra la mia gentoo e sabayon eventualmente.

Grazie

---

UPDATE:

ho provato a verificare con strace dove si blocca ffmpeg e risulta che rimane in loop su questo errore:

```
ioctl(3, VIDIOC_DQBUF, 0x7fffa9debe50)  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> USE="aoss apng oss"

  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y
> ...

 prova a vedere se disabilitarlo aiuta (sono scettico ma non si sa mai) o abilitando/disabilitando *CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_ALSA wrote:*   

> This is an ALSA driver for some Empia 28xx based TV cards.
> 
> This is not required for em2800/em2820/em2821 boards. However, newer em28xx devices uses Vendor Class for audio, instead of implementing the USB Audio Class. For those chips, this module will enable digital audio."

 o CONFIG_SND_USB (forse l'uno esclude l'altro) ottieni qualche risultato. In alternativa vedi se non sono necessari parametri specifici per il modulo o per i moduli audio o per selezionare il giusto codec.

compara dmesg e conf del kernel se non trovi nulla allora prova a vedere emerge --info tra l'una e l'altra (sabayon è sempre gentoo based?)

Non ho voglia di mettermi a compilare "stà roba" o ravanare nella documentazione e nei sorgenti del kernel ma modinfo è tuo amico, come vimpager...  :Wink: 

----------

